# Manuals



## PatMcD (Apr 5, 2011)

I want an OWNERS manual for my Long 460 DT. I can't find one for it, but I can find one for the 360, 510, and 560. Which one of those would be closest (in owners manual content) to my 460? I'd guess the 560, but would like to hear another opinion before I go buy one. 
Of course, if somebody could point me to an actual 460 owners manual, that would be best.
I have a Service manual already.


----------



## SupaNat (Aug 25, 2012)

*Manual*

:thumbsup:Try this number 1-888-506-2190 or you can use this site longparts.com you might find your exact manual there.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This may work
http://www.ssbtractor.com/tractor_manual_display.cgi?m=Misc.+Tractors&o=Long+460

or

http://www.importtractorparts.net/long460.html

Good luck
Cheers


----------

